# KNTV stronger as an NBC affiliate but still has signal trouble



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

*KNTV stronger as an NBC affiliate but still has signal trouble*

KNTV's news operation has grown tremendously since the station made its debut in January as the Bay Area's new NBC affiliate.

The station has hired local talent, added vehicles and opened a 25,000- square-foot office in San Francisco. Its newscasts, filled early on with crime, celebrity stories and promotions for NBC shows, have focused more on Bay Area news and issues.

If only everyone could see the changes.

A year after San Jose's KNTV took over from KRON as the local NBC affiliate, the station still hasn't resolved a transmission problem that has left about 100,000 Bay Area households without access to the station.

Full Story Here


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Is KNTV ever going to move their transmitter closer to other stations in the San Fransciso market? I know they were wanting to but KRON 4 wanted to stop them, what business is it of theirs anyway just because they lost NBC??

It was their own fault because for years viewers were tired of KRON not showing all NBC programming and hoped NBC would buy KRON so their would be an NBC 4 in SF like in LA but no luck on that one.


----------

